# Official Trading Center Thread!



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

YES! I'm back, yay... No not back on Pokemon... So anyone found the move deleter?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

Wellllllll.... while this is here.......


anyone have a dratini I could have?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Wellllllll.... while this is here.......
> 
> 
> anyone have a dratini I could have?


 You should ask... Well, me! Yeah, sure I'll get you one.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

My brother also REALLY wants a Dratini.  Like... REALLY wants one.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> My brother also REALLY wants a Dratini.  Like... REALLY wants one.


 But he'll have to BATTLE ME! Ha, ha, yeah sure.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What would you like in return, though?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I want to know the same thing.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, off-topic, but meh... Pichubro, my brother's ready to battle you. D:


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

A battle, anyone who battles me gets a nice little freebie.

What's his name on Pokemon? I've heard a bunch of phony ones...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> A battle, anyone who battles me gets a nice little freebie.


 Okay, he's ready to battle right now!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> A battle, anyone who battles me gets a nice little freebie.
> 
> What's his name on Pokemon? I've heard a bunch of phony ones...


 Adrian


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tell that "Master" to hold up... Tell him to arm himself with his finest.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

I also added you, Pichu, I wanna battle you next


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

I've already battle you a few times


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2007)

Got a blastiose? I am dieing for one.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Getting on now!


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I've already battle you a few times


 Yeah. GIMMEH THE FREEBIES. lawl.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

People please check the front post for updates....

[Not going to be happy for TWO people :wacko: , everyone else I'm trying.]


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, Pichubro just battled my brother first and then me... The guy's freaking tough!     

I need to do some leveling up. D:

And Pichubro, don't forget about the Dratini and Charizard for my brother!

...also, if you could get a Bulbasaur for me, I would greatly appreciate it. <3


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

OUCH, I just read the front page message.  Dang.  I see your baby sister is just as much of a bother as mine...


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 26, 2007)

You have a combusken? or how about a flaafy? One of them would be nice cuz' I just got harpwned by jupiter.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> You have a combusken? or how about a flaafy? One of them would be nice....I just lost to jupiter...


 Why yes I do but, what do you have to do first with me?


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhh...make yu my God? prepare the trade? Get pwned by yu? Thats all I can think of.  :yes:


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, just battle and then... Well that's it.


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 26, 2007)

phew..ok im adding yu and going to the battle room as i type.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> phew..ok im adding yu and going to the battle room as i type.


Now? Ok, then... You'll get your Pokemon in due time [@ everyone...]

Can't tommorow O.K. ?


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2007)

Take that back.

I'd rather have a Squirtle. 

Leveling up myself. <3


----------



## Tyler (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Chimchar they are willing to give up? I don't have much but something is better than nothing, right?

To make sure Justin understands I'm not asking for freebees. -.-


----------



## Grawr (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm in need of a Garchomp or Gible...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Chimchar they are willing to give up? I don't have much but something is better than nothing, right?
> 
> To make sure Justin understands I'm not asking for freebees. -.-


 I would breed one for you, if I had a ditto D=


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Chimchar *they are willing to give up*?


 QFT


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 27, 2007)

Updated the front post.


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm a ******.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 27, 2007)

What makes YOU in charge of making sure freebies have ended? You're not in charge are you? 

If I want to give a freebee to some one I need to have permission from you?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What makes YOU in charge of making sure freebies have ended? You're not in charge are you?
> 
> If I want to give a freebee to some one I need to have permission from you?


Yes, you need permission from me!

MY FREEBIES ARE OVER.  :lol: I can't stop anyone  :lol: .

Updated the front post again!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 27, 2007)

Well no ofense but your taking this a little to extreme. No need for all these rules. To tell the truth all you need is one sentence that says "Here you can trade pokemon with other members of TBT"


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, does that mean no dratini for me?


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well no ofense but your taking this a little to extreme. No need for all these rules. To tell the truth all you need is one sentence that says "Here you can trade pokemon with other members of TBT"


 Agreed. If I get the OK from zero I am off on a editing spree.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get it, did you read the front page?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well no ofense but your taking this a little to extreme. No need for all these rules. To tell the truth all you need is one sentence that says "Here you can trade pokemon with other members of TBT"


I said you could do it your way... Yeah, but I understand though.
















[I'm not arguing with TWO SAGES! That is a BAD move :r !]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 28, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh, I missed that section.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 28, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arguing with a sage? Huh?

It's not arguing I'm just giving some advice.    
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 28, 2007)

So, when can you trade me the dratini :r

(as you can tell, I really want it )


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2007)

*still needs both a dratini and a Charizard*


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *still needs both a dratini and a Charizard*


I have it, finally... Check the front post later.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone want to do me a favor and trade my Graveler for something for an evolve trade? 

If you didn't add me my FC is in the Database.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 29, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anyone want to do me a favor and trade my Graveler for something for an evolve trade?
> 
> If you didn't add me my FC is in the Database.


 Wait until I import my Porygon2. Then I'll trade    			 .


----------



## Tyler (Apr 29, 2007)

I just did it with my neighbor who just came over seconds after I posted that. I'll still trade with you though so I can evolve my Machoke.

(I'm probably not gonna be able to get on for awhile though.)


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 29, 2007)

\\ATTENTION//

Im looking for Pokemon #46 and #111.

I need them to finish seen al 150 Pokemons, I will also be returning them, since I don't really want them, just see them     

Please reply if you have any of those two.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, well I'd like to have a Purugly in the mid 40's if possible...


PICHUBRO, if you get the offer for one in the GTS like you said, just post here.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'd like to have a Purugly in the mid 40's if possible...
> 
> 
> PICHUBRO, if you get the offer for one in the GTS like you said, just post here.


 Japanese are picky... They want the BEST!  :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why they took my level 5 Starly? :gyroidtongue:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'd like to have a Purugly in the mid 40's if possible...
> 
> 
> PICHUBRO, if you get the offer for one in the GTS like you said, just post here.


 I can catch one in the Wild at that level.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0.0

...


Uhh...please do.     

What do you want in return? I don't have a whole lot...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't really care. If you've got a Drifblim, I'd love the Dex entry.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 30, 2007)

I wanna Rhyhorn/don. Anyone ave one? I've got Cranidos lvl. 20 if interested.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 30, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same reason they took my Shedninja for a level 100 Palkia.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone available to do a evolution trade? I have 2 Pokemon that need to evolve by trade.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Odd, but I'm swamped in trades right now. Borrowing a friends Honchkrow, and giving Gengar stuff....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

That's okay. 

Anyone else though? I have to leave in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's okay.
> 
> Anyone else though? I have to leave in about 20 minutes.


I can do it...

EDIT: If you don't respond in like 2 minutes, I have to go eat dinner, so... >_<
And I might only be able to get 1 done now, the other someone else could do, or I could do after dinner.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 k 

I believe I have you on my Pal Pad. My FC is in the directory.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm waiting.

Whats your Trainer Name, again?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Robert

Actually I didn't have you. You're SAL right?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I'm SAL.

But, I gotta' go eat dinner now. >_< 

I'll be back in like, 20 minutes. I'll do it when I get back if you don't get someone else to do it by then.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh... well I got to leave in a few minutes as well. However I should be back no later than 9:00pm EST. (2 and a half hours from now)


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm back Odd..

But yeah, PM me whenever you're ready to do the trade.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 30, 2007)

I have pipulp eggs, and I can make as many as I want.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 30, 2007)

I need a Squirtle!

The reward is EXCELLENT!  :yes:  :r


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 1, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> I need a Squirtle!
> 
> The reward is EXCELLENT!  :yes:  :r


 I've been trying to get one for you D=


----------



## SL92 (May 1, 2007)

<big><big><big>As soon as I beat the Elite Four, I have a level five one waiting on Leafgreen all ready for capture! Mwahahahaha! 
By the by, anyone have a Steelix? If not, I'll trade them one for a Rhyhorn. Or Rhydon. I want one so will anyone make a deal?</big>


----------



## dragonflamez (May 2, 2007)

Shadow....Steelix for you?

And I need a Snorunt! NOW!


----------



## Grawr (May 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow....Steelix for you?
> 
> And I need a Snorunt! NOW!




nvm...

**Gengar*confused "snorunt" with "snover"...


----------



## Zero_13 (May 2, 2007)

You can find steelix in the wild in some areas   
-_-


----------



## dragonflamez (May 3, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> You can find steelix in the wild in some areas   
-_-


 Exactly. D:


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2007)

Anyone have a female Burmy or it's evolved form? (The female one, forget what it's called.)


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a female Burmy or it's evolved form? (The female one, forget what it's called.)


 I have the evolved form, what are you willing to give?


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well.... what level is yours?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its level 20


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I have a level 20 Cranidos. That good enough?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That'll work. Gimme a minute to get away from the fight area and register you.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 5, 2007)

Well I have the Pokerus if anyone is doing intensive training ..... so if you want it make me an offer, doesn't have to be too special but I only have chimchar as far as the starters go and a baby of the others would be nice, or perhaps a houndour or larvitar, I like the dark and ghost types as well as dragon types...  I was meaning to get a spiritomb he seemed cool if anyone has extras.  

PM me if you want to negotiate to get the virus!  It spreads easy once you have it, you just put it in you team win a battle or two and the guys in your party next to it will be infected.  I am at an early point in the game right now so lower leveled guys (around 20s or lower) would be good.

I could also use the guy that comes from the shield fossil....  could give you a skull fossil if you need it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 5, 2007)

Go on a training rampage, Sporge... so ya can get uber PKMN!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 5, 2007)

I will but I want to beat it first....
The virus stays with your guys if you keep them in a box so it is frozen on most my guys now


----------



## Triforce3force (May 5, 2007)

Just got to Snowpoint....snow isn't fun.

And I have about 3 extra Armor fossils, if you have the skull fossil, Sporge.


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2007)

If anyone has any of the following Pokedex numbers PLEASE TELL ME!!!!

(This is Sinnoh Dex) 
46
59
102
134
135

I want to get the National Dex tonight.


----------



## Bulerias (May 5, 2007)

I NEED ONE FREAKING POKEMON TO COMPLETE THE DEX.  PLEASE TRADE.

#45, SOMEONE. O:


----------



## Sporge27 (May 5, 2007)

ahh bul needs a burmy


and 46 should be burmys evolved form then...

59 is the evoled form of the cherry guy...


102 is the parrot chatot...

no clue about hte last two but they should be related being next to each other by my guess.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 6, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I NEED ONE FREAKING POKEMON TO COMPLETE THE DEX. PLEASE TRADE.
> 
> #45, SOMEONE. O:


I have Burmy and Wormadam and Chatot! I'll let you see them for the Nat dex!

Number 135 and Number 134 can be found by a risher on route 222 and a Swimmer on route 223   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

Anyone want a Pokerus-infected Spiritomb?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Anyone want a Pokerus-infected Spiritomb?


 I do, would A pipulp or chimchar egg be good?


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Possibly, yeah.

But someone else is about to offer on Serebii, so h/o...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmkay, thats fine.

Just make sure you infect some other pokemon before you give the pokerus away D=


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do I do that?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have it in your party for a little bit, it will infect other pokemon in it.

Then, put at least one in your PC, so that it stays infected and can transfer it to other pokemon later.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

SPIRITOMB!!!!
I want that ..... ummm what can I offer.... crap    
:'(				

GET AN EGG OF IT!!! I DON'T CARE IF IT HAS PKRS OR NOT!


----------



## Triforce3force (May 6, 2007)

I JUST CAUGHT PALKIA! WOOT!  Caught it in a Net Ball. XD

It had beautiful battle music, also.

*runs off giggling madly*


----------



## Nate (May 6, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> SPIRITOMB!!!!
> I want that ..... ummm what can I offer.... crap    
:'(
> 
> GET AN EGG OF IT!!! I DON'T CARE IF IT HAS PKRS OR NOT!


 Do you still want one? I can get you a hatched one, or an egg. If it's an egg you want, you can offer a crappy Pokemon, but if you want it hatched, I'll need something worth a bit more. =P


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

Gah!

Doesnt really fit in with the topic, but do you have to have seen as many pokemon as possible BEFORE fighting the elite 4 in order to get the National Dex?

Or, once I beat the Elite Four, can I just go back to Proffesor Rowan once I've seen all the pokemon?


----------



## Nate (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gah!
> 
> Doesnt really fit in with the topic, but do you have to have seen as many pokemon as possible BEFORE fighting the elite 4 in order to get the National Dex?
> 
> Or, once I beat the Elite Four, can I just go back to Proffesor Rowan once I've seen all the pokemon?


 It doesn't matter, but I'm pretty sure you have to beat the Elite Four, and see all the Sinnoh Pokemon to get the National Dex.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooooo I don't care either way but if you need the pokerus I can get you that on a crappy guy,
do you have your info on the friend code list here?


----------



## Pichubro (May 7, 2007)

Updated front post/sig.


----------



## Nate (May 7, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already have PokeRus. =P I'll get you an egg, since their easier to breed. Also, my info's in my sig. PM me to set up a time.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a Gligar theyd be willing to breed/ Give me? You have to have Emerald Inserted into DS, And I dont have Emerald.If anyone does, please tell me, and I'll make an offer. :yes:


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Gligar theyd be willing to breed/ Give me? You have to have Emerald Inserted into DS, And I dont have Emerald.If anyone does, please tell me, and I'll make an offer. :yes:


 Once I find my Emerald, its yours.

 >_<  >_<


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 11, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I just need to wait till the next Big Bang.


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or the next Ice Age, which ever comes first...

And I haven't forgotten about your Bulbasaur either. 




 >_<


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 11, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont need both, I  Just want Gligar, But If you cant find it within the next week, I'll take Bulbasaur.


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2007)

Anyone have a Ditto. It's         me trying to find one.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Ditto. It's         me trying to find one.


 I have one, But I would need two to breed them.


----------



## Pichubro (May 14, 2007)

We need to make a bunch of Dittos!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 15, 2007)

I saw one, but I didn't have any pokemon low enough level to hurt it without killing it, and I ended up killing it D=. I know where to find dittos though.


----------



## Grawr (May 15, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I saw one, but I didn't have any pokemon low enough level to hurt it without killing it, and I ended up killing it D=. I know where to find dittos though.


 Where?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

Its on route 218 using Pokeradar.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys anyone have a Feebas, female Turtwig, female Chimchar, and female Piplup. (Or any of their evolve forms...)


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 16, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Hey guys anyone have a Feebas, female Turtwig, female Chimchar, and female Piplup. (Or any of their evolve forms...)


 Dflamez has a Female Feebas.


----------



## Grawr (May 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Hey guys anyone have a Feebas, female Turtwig, female Chimchar, and female Piplup. (Or any of their evolve forms...)


 I've got a female Torterra...

But it'll take quite the trade to get it from me.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Hey guys anyone have a Feebas, female Turtwig, female Chimchar, and female Piplup. (Or any of their evolve forms...)


 I've got all of those.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like those please. I can't get much at the moment, I'm stuck at Victory Road. I'd like the Feebas to be permenant through. I had a Feebas, but I lost it with my Ruby version and Master Cute Contest winning Skitty. *Wah*


----------



## Pichubro (May 19, 2007)

Anyone get a strange shiny Pokemon yet?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 19, 2007)

I've never even seen a shiny D=


----------



## Knightshot (May 20, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Anyone get a strange shiny Pokemon yet?


 my friend got a shiny blue ponyta, so he was lucky.


----------



## Grawr (May 20, 2007)

I've got teh Shiny green Golbat. :0


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 20, 2007)

I have a Weedle with off purple dots... In gold


----------



## Pichubro (May 20, 2007)

I wish I had a shiny Pokemon or Squirtle.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I've got teh Shiny green Golbat. :0


 Is it a male? Cause when it evolves into Crobat it turns pink if it's a female. I got a traded shiny Crobat, pink, and a golden Seaking.


----------



## Pichubro (May 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Kagangastan or something that sounds like that?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 27, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Kagangastan or something that sounds like that?


 Yes. 4, and 5 Squirtles

I have Charmanders, Bulbasaurs, Squirtles, Chikoritas, and Cyndaquils.


----------



## Pichubro (May 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!

What do you want/need?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2007)

Anyone got an extra Manaphy/Phione?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 27, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Anyone got an extra Manaphy/Phione?


 Phione 4 u?
And Pichu, what do you got?


----------



## Pichubro (May 28, 2007)

A nice little Porygon.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 28, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> A nice little Porygon.


 Haha, no.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it hacked? (Just want to be on the safe side)


----------



## dragonflamez (May 28, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.


----------



## Nate (May 28, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With wi-fi and everything, almost everybody has a Phione. You just have to breed Manaphy to get it. It's and easy legendary.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you want for it?


----------



## Grawr (May 28, 2007)

I also have a Phione...

=D


----------



## Sporge27 (May 28, 2007)

I got eevees here, get your eevees, make me an offer to get an eevee!


----------



## dragonflamez (May 28, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I remember correctly, you don't have anything good....


----------



## Pichubro (May 28, 2007)

Seems as if you all have good Pokemon now, I need to start playing again...  :wacko:


----------



## Sporge27 (May 28, 2007)

I am looking for a manaphy... I have many things to offer, just ask if you have one you are willing to part with... I will see what I can do


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

I'm looking for an Aerodactyl, prefferably between lvl 55-70.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2007)

Hey DF I don't need Phione. I got one from Serebii including a Manaphy.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'm looking for an Aerodactyl, prefferably between lvl 55-70.


 Level one. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 29, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Hey DF I don't need Phione. I got one from Serebii including a Manaphy.


hey could I just see the manaphy, I just want it in the pokedex so I can look for on e on the stupid Global trading thing...


also I have larvitars, dratinis, and every starter other than turwig up for trade, actually if you have a turtwig and want one of these that would be great


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOu can't have it. But I might be able to get you a Pokemon with a special ID# that Serebii's forum is crazy for. :r


----------



## Sporge27 (May 29, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what Id number... and why?

also I mean just see it, like if I were to battle you wouldn't that get it in my pokedex?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The ID is 00010. But I haven't trained it yet. It level 70.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 29, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah. Is it the Event Mew?


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got one lvl 60, so thanks anyway.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No that's a different ID#. I know cuz I got him.


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

Looking for a Snorlax between levels 56 and 70...


----------



## Nate (May 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Looking for a Snorlax between levels 56 and 70...


 Why do you need specified levels? You're too lazy to train?     

I'm like that sometimes, although I've trained a lot of my Pokemon from level 1, but that was a pain.


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, atleast I'm not saying "Need Snorlax lvl 100!"


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

<_<  <_<  <_<  <_< 

Thats what I get for goin' to the GTS...

Trading lvl 100 Snorlax for lvl 56-70 Snorlax...


----------



## Pichubro (May 30, 2007)

Ouch... Everyone wants a crazy-awesome deal.


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

I'm offering a level 90 Kabutops. Feel free to make offers.


----------



## Nate (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'm offering a level 90 Kabutops. Feel free to make offers.


 Legit? Not Japanese?

If so, I'll offer.


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was japanese, and I have no idea if he was legit or not, I got him from someone at teh Serebii Chat...

He's gone now anyways, I got a lvl 100 Palkia for him, which I am now offering up for trade on the GTS for a level 60 (or higher) Toxicroak. If anyone here has a Toxicroak, I'll make the trade with one of you if you'd like.

And btw, anyone wanna battle? Pm me...
=D


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

I'll fight you, Gengar. In the face.


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'll fight you, Gengar. In the face.


 No Legendaries, though....

Right?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DUUUUrrrrrrr


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (really sorry we're off-topic, everyone)

Auto-lvl 50 battle mode?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mhm


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *is waiting on WiFi*









In related-to-the-topic news, I got my Palkia traded for Toxicroak in like five minutes. Though...all he knows are HM's, so I've now got him up for trade.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And Gengar....dissapears?


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said you were waiting. I see you not.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 30, 2007)

Discuss the battle in PMS!

anyway you do know of teh move deleter and the move tutor gengar right?

heartscales aren't that hard to find...now...


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

And, DF slaughters me...

@Sporge: I am aware of teh Move Tutor, but I have no good moves to teach it myself...


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> And, DF slaughters me...
> 
> @Sporge: I am aware of teh Move Tutor, but I have no good moves to teach it myself...


 MYRON > You


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one was Myron?

BUT, 

I > Your charizard and Flygon

Cuz', those were the only two pokemon of yours I managed to KO...

>.<


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What? It doesnt show nicknames?
Everyone's nicknames except Kingdra and Dragonite....
Flygon = Myron
Salamence = Saphira
Altaria = Fluff
And Charizard = Fenix


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It showed nicknames, I just couldn't remember.     


Back on topic,

Does anyone here even HAVE a Toxicroak?  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MY brother does. I could steal... >_>


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Before you do, Whats teh level? If its under 55, don't bother.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OH, I won't.. >_>


Lazy. : P


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar, I have baby Croagunks!


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

Trading level 60 Spiritomb!

Any takers?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Trading level 60 Spiritomb!
> 
> Any takers?


 For what?

Geez Gengar? The GTS suits you well. :wacko:


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't it?     

Its not only the GTS, but a little Serebii-WiFi chat action as well.

I've gotten these pokemon just yesterday:

Dragonite (59)
Spiritomb (60)
Toxicroak (90)
Toxicroak (100)
Kabutops (90) (TRADED)
Palkia (100) (TRADED)

If you have a Toxicroak between levels 60 and 70, I can guarantee you the Spiritomb. If you don't have a Toxicroak, just make me an offer.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 31, 2007)

I can get you a 55 Tyranitar... Once I purify it    			  Maybe a 61 Abomasnow?


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I can get you a 55 Tyranitar... Once I purify it    			  Maybe a 61 Abomasnow?


 I've got an Abomasnow, but I'm liking the Tyranitar idea...

Anything else though?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 31, 2007)

I can get you larvitars.... You saw how much my Tyranitar killed right?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I can get you larvitars.... You saw how much my Tyranitar killed right?


 Bah, I owned that thing.

And I'm still formulating a team...I've got Shuckle, Vespiquen, and Porygon-Z, but not much else.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry everyone, Spiritomb ended up being hacked, and I got rid of him. >.<

But I'm currently willing to trade Purugly (I've got about 3 of them that I don't use anymore. 0.0) or maybe even Magnezone, or Cresselia.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone got a Poliwhirl?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 9, 2007)

It was hacked? Explain please?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> It was hacked? Explain please?


 No big deal, really. I just checked the ID number and realized it was hacked, and since Me + Hacked Pokemon = No, I got rid of him.


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 9, 2007)

I need to update the front post... Sometime.  :lol:
=====================================================
Now I just updated it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 9, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> I know someone here has a squirtle!
> 
> [I forgot who...]
> 
> ...


 I've had Squirtles forever.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

I breed every starter besides squirtle, mudkip, and torchic. If anyone wants one, feel free to offer. The offer doesn't have to be too good, considering I have like 6 of each at the moment..


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't need the Shiney Charmander anymore...I'm getting one for a Ballin' Roselia.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't need the Shiney Charmander anymore...I'm getting one for a Ballin' Roselia.


You mean Charizard?

And what might a_ Ballin' _Roselia be?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 9, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shadow Ballin' Roselia. I breed them, along with Ballin' Castforms, and Dancing Gibles, Bagons, and Larvitars.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wacko: 

So you mean it has shadow ball? >.<

If so, you're pretty lucky to trade a roselia for a shiny charizard. =o


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 9, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. Takes care of the Psychic weakness toot sweet.


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh, so it was you.

What do you want?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2007)

I got Poliwhirl.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 10, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh teh noes      

Flygon has some too, btw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone got an extra Palkia?


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 11, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A Pichu?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

I really don't think he meant a pichu.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

@Tom: Nvm, I realized you could actually catch Poliwhirls in teh Wild. =o


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 11, 2007)

If anyone sees a shiny Mew, I'd trade almost any Pokemon I have.


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2007)

Trading Dialga for Palkia. Will trade back if wanted.



JJH0369


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2007)

*Is looking for Shiny Noctowl


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 12, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> *Is looking for Shiny Noctowl


 The only reason I can think of you wanting one is because you're copying Ash Ketchums team.


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Cough* That kid never won anything BIG.  :lol:


----------



## Nate (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got a Japanese Shiny Level 47 (looks legit) Palkia. Offer away. ;P


----------



## Grawr (Jun 14, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Just got a Japanese Shiny Level 47 (looks legit) Palkia. Offer away. ;P


 There's no way thats legit...


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 15, 2007)

Updated front post...

[Check it out if you want to.]


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it were legit that would be a lot of turning the power off if its not a shiny palkia.


----------



## Nate (Jun 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The shiny part probably isn't. But everything else probably is, since it was caught at Spear Pillar and everything.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, Ash sucks, I want it cause Noctowls are cool!


----------



## JJH (Jun 17, 2007)

Trading the following:

Cranidos for Sheildon
Bonsly for Mime Jr.
Dialga for Palkia
Stunky for Glameow
And the Mirages for the Regis



JJH0369


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 19, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol: He does suck, all he ever carries is -100 level Pokemon.
[His Pikachu is proabably level... 10! WOW!]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it win then? :wacko: 



> QUOTE (Gengar @ Jun 14 2007, 11:27 PM)
> QUOTE (Flygon @ Jun 14 2007, 07:53 PM)
> Just got a Japanese Shiny Level 47 (looks legit) Palkia. Offer away. ;P
> 
> ...



No it could be entirely legit. It's reddish right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <That's the official shiny Palkia.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a Venomoth or Muk, lvl 60+.

I'm willing to trade a Regigigis, Dialga, Heatran, Rotom, or Groudon for one.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a Venomoth or Muk, lvl 60+.
> 
> I'm willing to trade a Regigigis, Dialga, Heatran, Rotom, or Groudon for one.


 For the all Poison team? :yes:


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep. I've pretty much got my all poisin team, I just need one more pokemon (Muk or Venomoth, of course. )


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Venomoth. I'm pretty sure it has the Resisance to Ground you need, and it takes out the Psychic types.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeez,

I've had Regigigis in the GTS for days wanting a lvl 60+ Venomoth, and still no trade! >.<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Jeez,
> 
> I've had Regigigis in the GTS for days wanting a lvl 60+ Venomoth, and still no trade! >.<


 I can get you a level 52 one.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...

I've been offered the 52 stuff, but I'm way to lazy to train it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why train it?
Just Scale and TM what moves you need. BAM, got a Battle-ready Venomoth.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True,

But what about Tournament or some type of battle that doesn't use the auto-lvl battle modes?

I actually have a lvl 40-something Venomoth that I migrated, but as I said, me = lazieness.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Hooray for laziness!   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, I got Venomoth. Wierd...

I had Regigigis in the GTS for 2 days, no trade.

I switched him with Dialga, and got the trade in 1 hour. >.<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 20, 2007)

No one like Gigas.


----------



## Nate (Jun 20, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No one like Gigas.


 Plus not many people have seen it, compared to Dialga.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you've seen it, you basically have it..


----------



## Grawr (Jun 20, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, unless you killed it or something. =O


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well Yeah, and no one would actually kill it unless they didnt have a power button.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking for lvl 60+ Armaldo, Cradily, Bastiodon, or Rampardos. Willing to trade legendary birds for them.

(Whoa...that sounded all Serebii-chat-ish.  >_< )


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Looking for lvl 60+ Armaldo, Cradily, Bastiodon, or Rampardos. Willing to trade legendary birds for them.
> 
> (Whoa...that sounded all Serebii-chat-ish.  >_< )


 Mine on Serebii is like:

I have *all gen. starters, Eevee, Togepi, Spiritomb, Pichu w/Volt Tackle & ThunderPunch, Tyrogue, Miltank, Beldum, and more. All Level 1, untouched.* I am looking for a *Lucky Egg*. PM me to offer/trade.

But I can't bold anymore, since they like banned excessive boldness. >.>


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 29, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Good point... I guess every other Pokemon is level 7 or something...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 30, 2007)

Soo...I decided to try my hand at breeding Dratini.  No egg moves, but I wanted to go for some good IVs, and a good nature.

Out of all the 34 I bred, only 3 had the nature I wanted (Adamant), and they were all male (So I couldn't use the everstone), and had bad IVs.

I'm keeping a Hardy nature Dratini with all stats at 6 and 12 HP at level one.  Its nature is neutral, but now that I have it....



Anybody want a Dratini?


*Completely random*  Turns out you can't breed Ditto.  Weird, huh?    
:huh:


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 30, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Soo...I decided to try my hand at breeding Dratini.  No egg moves, but I wanted to go for some good IVs, and a good nature.
> 
> Out of all the 34 I bred, only 3 had the nature I wanted (Adamant), and they were all male (So I couldn't use the everstone), and had bad IVs.
> 
> ...


 I've never actually tried breeding Dittos... [Weird...]


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay, so here's the deal...I need a Spiritomb. Who has one? I could get you a Lugia/Ho-Oh if for one after I use two memory cards to clone it on Colosseum then transfer it onto Pearl.


----------



## Nate (Jun 30, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Okay, so here's the deal...I need a Spiritomb. Who has one? I could get you a Lugia/Ho-Oh if for one after I use two memory cards to clone it on Colosseum then transfer it onto Pearl.


 I have some at level one. I don't need a Lugia/Ho-Oh though. I'd like one though. ;P


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Okay, so here's the deal...I need a Spiritomb. Who has one? I could get you a Lugia/Ho-Oh if for one after I use two memory cards to clone it on Colosseum then transfer it onto Pearl.


 I got a level 25 Spiritomb, I would like Lugia. XD


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 1, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I'll take it. *goes to clone Lugia*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 2, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....-_-

I wanted a Ho-Oh, but I don't have Spiritomb!   <_<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Withdraws offer* I don't want cloned Pokemon. Maybe you can get me something else?
Like a Tangrowth.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take one. ;P


----------



## JJH (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll trade my SPiritomb for Ho-oh or Lugia!


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 3, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ho! Ho! Ho! Ho! It's like a dream!      

[Need any master balls or any other Pokemon?]


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2007)

Official-ized and pinned, I dunno why I didn't see this before, shows I don't go here much.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a shiny lv. 100 Lickitung. Name your offers.


----------



## Nate (Jul 17, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I have a shiny lv. 100 Lickitung. Name your offers.


 Legit?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah right.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2007)

I have:
5 Shiny Chatots
8 Shiny Shuckles
1 Shiny Carvhana
1 Shiny Umbreon
1 Shiny Charmander
1 Shiny Ampharos
and 1 Shiny Staryu


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have:
> 5 Shiny Chatots
> 8 Shiny Shuckles
> 1 Shiny Carvhana
> ...


 Pfft, I've got a shiny Ponyta, Charizard, Golbat, and Azumarill....

>.<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..i like Chatot and Shuckle....


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How did you manage to get all of those, exactly? Some sort of WiFi chatroom?


----------



## Nate (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have:
> 5 Shiny Chatots
> 8 Shiny Shuckles
> 1 Shiny Carvhana
> ...


 Gimme a Shiny Chatot. I already game you a shiny Mareep. D:


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *wants a shiny shuckle...*


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have friends : D


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >.>

And I'm guessing the majority of your shinies aren't legit...


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >.> It is.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2 of the Shuckles, 1 Chatot, and the Umbreon, Carvhana, and Charmander are legit


----------



## Nate (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So gimme a hacked one. D:


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?

How'd you get it? =o


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I kept trading with that guy in FR until it was shiny (took a while...), then trained it. I recently transferred it to Pearl.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow...

That could get you anything you want in the Serebii WiFi chatroom...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nu.
What Carvhana? D:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone have a legit shiny ponyta?


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 27, 2007)

sweetdreams16 said:
			
		

> anyone have a legit shiny ponyta?


 ...
* Pichu is speechless.

No, need one?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone have:
Lugia
Ho-oh
Mewtwo
Latios
or
Moltres?


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

sweetdreams16 said:
			
		

> anyone have a legit shiny ponyta?


I got one off of my friend! I thinks it's legit...




			
				ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Anyone have:
> Lugia
> Ho-oh
> Mewtwo
> ...



I has teh Moltres!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sweetdreams16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what does you want for teh moltres?


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't care. Maybe a first-gen starter?. I have it saved on my Pokedex and never use it, so I don't really need it. But the first generation of starters was my favorite.     			 But I'd take most offers.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have all the starters from every game. Which one you want?


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm... I like teh Squirtle.      

Charmander is my favorite, but I have a Charmander and Charizard, so I'll take a Squirtle if you don't mind.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

mmkay, I'll get you a squirtle then. Just give me time to hatch the egg


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I got the egg and hatched it. 

Evan 5197-8885-9979


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

if we don't trade today I won't be able to do it for a week....


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Non-hacked Charmander?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Non-hacked Charmander?


 I do.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wat do yu want for it?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got a crobat? Shieldon?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have neither!!! How about an overheating torchic? omanyte? or An anorith?

Here's my FC just in case yu accept.
3608-7537-9221 Mark


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take the  omanyte

my FC is on the page before this.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Registered, see yu in wi-fi.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2007)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 k, thanks for the trade... I guess


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 31, 2007)

YES! I got a level 50 Zapados for a level 30 starter!


----------



## Nate (Sep 22, 2007)

I have quite a few of Wishmaker Jirachis and Mystery / Aura Mews, and I'd be willing to give away a few for some decent things, like shinies, EV trained Pokemon, etc.


----------

